# Video of Sailfish caught from Kayak 9/25



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

There were about 13 of us that went out Sunday(Panama City Beach) Kings, sharks, a few lost sails & one sailfish landed by Sam Patrick. Hope you enjoy the video!





 










Reviving & releasing the fish using my Hobie mirage drive peddles - what a RUSH!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Amazing video Capt. Linda!!!!!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Amazing video Linda! I think it's my turn now!

Chase


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats Sam, beautiful fish. Great work on the video and pics Linda. Keep em coming guys!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

wow, awesome video, hoping to get out to pcb this weekend!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great video. Beautiful underwater photography too.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

GREAT video!!!! Thanks for sharing....that must be awesome fishing from a yak :notworthy:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Heck yeah!!! Nice job on the vid! Didn't Sam get a sail last year too?!

Alex


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

yes he did!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

That's awesome! I tried yesterday, but couldn't make it happen.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing - have caught a lot of bill fish - none from a yak!!!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Linda said:


> yes he did!


Lucky punk! He needs to share!!!

Alex


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome, hope it keeps up untill I get there on the 10th.mike


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

great video


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great video Linda!


----------

